# DAYCOM GERMANY Nib ?



## LL Woodworks (Sep 20, 2012)

Earlier this year I made my wife a Jr Statesman II FP from Toni's Yellow Rose blank (for mother's day).  She has been complaining  that it is "scratchy".  This A.M. I pulled the nib, flushed the feed and replaced with a Guilded Bock #5, I'm sure she will like it - it writes great.  Upon inspecting the feed that came with the kit and the nib I found the following.  The feed had a  "8" embossed on it and the nib said "DAYCOM GERMANY".  What does the "8" signify and any idea the maker of the original nib?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 20, 2012)

Most component (kit) fountain pens come with a nib stamped, "Iridium Point Germany", or just "Germany". It seems like this should mean that the nib is made of iridium and that it was made in Germany.

In fountain pen terminology, though, "iridium" actually means any hard material on the very tip of the nib. Once upon a time, iridium (or a compound containing iridium) was used, but today there are many different formulas. They generally don't contain any iridium, but the name "iridium" is still applied. There's no particular quality advantage to using real iridium, either.

So, "Iridium Point Germany" really just means the tipping material (probably not iridium) was made in Germany. The nib itself may have been made anywhere, with most being made in India or China. Some are even actually made in Germany. Although German manufacturers usually have better quality control than Indian and Chinese manufacturers, any manufacturer can produce a good - or bad - nib.
As to the # 8 most likly the # the manufacturer uses to signify either size or vendor.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Sep 20, 2012)

Not sure if the 8 signifies anything, but the kit nibs can use a little finessing from time to time.  I've had some come out of the package and write very smooth while others need a slight tweak to the alignment.

I'm still new at FPs myself, so others will hopefully have more information for you.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Sep 20, 2012)

The #8 represents the number in the manufacture line of the feeds.  Generally there are 12 in a line and they use the number on the feed so that if a cutter goes bad when creating the fins they can address the specific cutters in the line.


----------



## azamiryou (Sep 20, 2012)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Most component (kit) fountain pens come with a nib stamped, "Iridium Point Germany", or just "Germany". It seems like this should mean that the nib is made of iridium and that it was made in Germany.
> 
> In fountain pen terminology, though, "iridium" actually means any hard material on the very tip of the nib. Once upon a time, iridium (or a compound containing iridium) was used, but today there are many different formulas. They generally don't contain any iridium, but the name "iridium" is still applied. There's no particular quality advantage to using real iridium, either.
> 
> So, "Iridium Point Germany" really just means the tipping material (probably not iridium) was made in Germany. The nib itself may have been made anywhere, with most being made in India or China. Some are even actually made in Germany. Although German manufacturers usually have better quality control than Indian and Chinese manufacturers, any manufacturer can produce a good - or bad - nib.



This text somehow looks familiar...


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 20, 2012)

I copied it some time ago and had it in my files, would like to give credit to whom ever but have no Idea who. 




azamiryou said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Most component (kit) fountain pens come with a nib stamped, "Iridium Point Germany", or just "Germany". It seems like this should mean that the nib is made of iridium and that it was made in Germany.
> ...


----------



## azamiryou (Sep 20, 2012)

I wrote it, the original is here: https://www.facebook.com/notes/pantera-pens/iridium-point-germany/154760664544386?notif_t=like

The main source of background information I used is from Edison Pen Company: Edison Pen Company: IPGNibs2 ; I also picked up a lot of background right here reading forums and library articles at IAP.

I hardly think I'm an expert, but I am flattered that people way ahead of me think highly enough of my little note to propagate it.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 20, 2012)

Matthew, I was told by Jeff it was from your facebook page, as I said I copied it for future use and reference. I will be sure to now put your name to it.:redface:   





OKLAHOMAN said:


> I copied it some time ago and had it in my files, would like to give credit to whom ever but have no Idea who.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mredburn (Sep 20, 2012)

I would share this from Brian Gray at Edison pens 
Edison Pen Company: IPGNibs2

HaH I see Im slow at typing


----------

